# lake conroe



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Headed out in the morning to lake Conroe. Any reports on the bulk heads? Should be getting close. I will be fishing mid lake area.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Shad are on the bulkhead. But the bite didn't last long with all the wind


----------



## Strippindrag (Jul 5, 2012)

Went out last Saturday. Fished the south end of the lake wind was horrible but we ended up with 22. Shad were on the bulk head caught pretty to fish with.


----------



## boudreaux1976 (Apr 7, 2015)

Fished one of the inlets on the west side of the lake just north of Caney Creek.

Took 6 pretty good sized ones in about 2 hours on earthworms (with my 5 year old) up around the flooded seedy bean trees.


----------



## Crappiegill (Apr 6, 2015)

Thats my favorite place to fish when the wind kicks up good catfishing there


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Will be trying my luck this weekend when I get breaks in the weather. Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Went yesterday. 31 solid fish in 4 hours.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr. Whiskers said:


> Went yesterday. 31 solid fish in 4 hours.


Thinking about going in the morning when I get off of work. Anything special I should know. Or any pointers you can give.

Thanks


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know how to add pics using tap talk but I went Sunday morning.. Final talley was 35 cats and 3 hybrids. Cats caught on dead shrimp on bulkheads and stripers caught jigging on drop offs at about 15 feet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

NitroNX898 said:


> Thinking about going in the morning when I get off of work. Anything special I should know. Or any pointers you can give.
> 
> Thanks


Key on bullheads for cats. Use a slender shapes cork about 2 to 5 ft in depth. One of the main things is to not use a cork that is too large. If the cats are biting finicky and they can feel it they will let it go before they really take it. I prefer shrimp on a #4 circle hook because they are easy to use and not don't smell like stink bait! If they are biting though just about anything will work though. Especially if it is shad or shad flavored.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Andy


----------

